# DirecTV2PC won't playback - "no hardware decoder detected"



## jmudukes07 (Jul 8, 2009)

I just got my system set up and am tryin to play around with the DirecTV2PC program. I can connect over the network to the receiver just fine - but I don't pass the "GPU" test on the Playback Advisor and keep getting error messages when trying to play content off of my DVR. It's telling me that "no hardware decoder is detected".

Any idea how to fix this? I'm running Vista on a fairly new machine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jmudukes07 said:


> I just got my system set up and am tryin to play around with the DirecTV2PC program. I can connect over the network to the receiver just fine - but I don't pass the "GPU" test on the Playback Advisor and keep getting error messages when trying to play content off of my DVR. It's telling me that "no hardware decoder is detected".
> 
> Any idea how to fix this? I'm running Vista on a fairly new machine.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Time for a "dump" of the advisor log.
What is your video card? While I haven't seen this error message, it seems like it would be due to no MPEG-4 decoder.
Now I've got a set of video cards that don't have MPEG-4 decoding and I can still playback MPEG-4 HD, but the CPU has to do the work.


----------



## jmudukes07 (Jul 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Time for a "dump" of the advisor log.
> What is your video card? While I haven't seen this error message, it seems like it would be due to no MPEG-4 decoder.
> Now I've got a set of video cards that don't have MPEG-4 decoding and I can still playback MPEG-4 HD, but the CPU has to do the work.


Sorry I'm not following. What do you mean a dump of it? Type it back on here?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jmudukes07 said:


> Sorry I'm not following. What do you mean a dump of it? Type it back on here?


 Run the advisor, and then at the bottom it has "save log". Do this and then copy & paste it here.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

We need to know what your system is...

1. CPU
2. Memory
3. Video Card
4. OS
5. Sound Card



jmudukes07 said:


> Sorry I'm not following. What do you mean a dump of it? Type it back on here?


----------



## jmudukes07 (Jul 8, 2009)

Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2390 @ 1.86GHz Upgrade Recommended More Info 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2390 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1861 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=13 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2390 @ 1.86GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=1867 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core Duo LXX (Merom) 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : No hardware decoder detected No More Info 
System Memory : 2048 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 1 Yes 
Graphics Card : Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: Intel Corporation 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : IntelNewSCD=No 
__dwItemID=1304__ : IntelOldSCD=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 448 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 7.14.10.1329 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver= 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Internal connection Yes 
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter Upgrade Recommended More Info 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Tue Aug 18 18:17:25 2009 
Computer : Notebook 
System Name : JESSE-PC


----------



## jmudukes07 (Jul 8, 2009)

"DirecTV2PC can not connect to the receiver. Protected content can not be played back at this time."

However, I know that it's connected because my entire DVR library shows up.

:shrug:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

This machine ha no video card, you are using the CPU and a chipset on the motherboard for video... unlikely this will work.



jmudukes07 said:


> Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info
> CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2390 @ 1.86GHz Upgrade Recommended More Info
> __dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2390 @
> __dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1861
> ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Try here for all the updated drivers: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Fil...rTypes=All&ProductID=2800&lang=eng&OSFullName=


----------



## jmudukes07 (Jul 8, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> This machine ha no video card, you are using the CPU and a chipset on the motherboard for video... unlikely this will work.


Damn, I wonder how much it would cost/how hard it would be to put a video card in here.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks underpowered with integrated graphics. I don't think HD playback is in your future with this machine.

Did you try any SD recordings?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

It appears you are on a laptop... you will not be adding a video card. The system is not designed for one.



jmudukes07 said:


> Damn, I wonder how much it would cost/how hard it would be to put a video card in here.


----------



## jmudukes07 (Jul 8, 2009)

dettxw said:


> Looks underpowered with integrated graphics. I don't think HD playback is in your future with this machine.
> 
> Did you try any SD recordings?


I tried an SD recording from the Big Ten Network On Demand and I get the same error message.

Not sure what to do.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I wouldn't be quite so quick to "bail" on this laptop.

Here is what the advisor [more info] says: http://www.cyberlink.com/stat/oem/directv/dtcp-ip-advisor/enu/troubleshooting.jsp#1

*Intel (Minimum)
*Pentium 4 541 3.2 GHz, Pentium D 840 3.2 GHz, Pentium D 930 3.0 GHz, 935 3.2GHz or 940 3.2 GHz, Core Duo T2400 1.83 GHz, Pentium M 755 2.0 GHz, Core 2 Duo E4300 1.8 GHz, or T5600 1.83 GHz

It is recommended that you have one of the graphics cards with the following graphics processor unit (GPU) installed on your computer in order to play DTCP-IP content.
*Intel 965G, G33 graphics*

[and then]

*nVidia*
GeForce 7800 GTX 512, GeForce 7900 GX2, GeForce 7900 
GTX, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 8400 series, GeForce 8500 series, GeForce 
8600 series, GeForce 8800 series *ATI (minimum requirements)*
X1800 series, X1900 series *ATI (recommended requirements)*
ATI Radeon HD 2400, 2600, 2900, 3400, 3600, 3800 series
Video RAM: Graphics card memory requires 256MB or above.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jmudukes07 said:


> I tried an SD recording from the Big Ten Network On Demand and I get the same error message.
> 
> Not sure what to do.


 Try updating your drivers


----------



## jmudukes07 (Jul 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Try updating your drivers


Did that and still getting the same error message when trying to play the movie.

No clue what to do.

Oh well, thanks for the help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jmudukes07 said:


> Did that and still getting the same error message when trying to play the movie.
> 
> No clue what to do.
> 
> Oh well, thanks for the help.


"for grins" record an SD show and try to play it. SD is MPEG-2.


----------



## jmudukes07 (Jul 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> "for grins" record an SD show and try to play it. SD is MPEG-2.


That won't work either . . . darn.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jmudukes07 said:


> That won't work either . . . darn.


OK now you have me  and :shrug:
Is there any other video playback software installed?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Agree with the other guys; this laptop doesn't have enough CPU or GPU power to work.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Agree with the other guys; this laptop doesn't have enough CPU or GPU power to work.


 It's on "the lite side" but should still play SD recordings.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jmudukes07 said:


> That won't work either . . . darn.


 So let's take a step back:
You downloaded to new software. Then when you first started it, it had to activate and then download some more software "correct"?
You might try installing the earlier version off the link in this post:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2187504&postcount=2


----------



## zodiac (Nov 17, 2006)

That link dosn't work for the old app it just goes to the new one


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

zodiac said:


> That link dosn't work for the old app it just goes to the new one


Which is the one [5102] before this version [5514], so yes it does work and is the "older" version.


----------



## jmudukes07 (Jul 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> OK now you have me  and :shrug:
> Is there any other video playback software installed?


Thanks for your suggestions - I'll try to download the older software when I get home.

I mean I have your standard WMP,VLC player, and whatever DVD software came with the computer - I don't see how this would impact it.

You're right though - I figured I'd be able to at least stream SD content - but it won't even let me "connect" for whatever reason.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jmudukes07 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions - I'll try to download the older software when I get home.
> 
> I mean I have your standard WMP,VLC player, and whatever* DVD software* came with the computer - I don't see how this would impact it.
> 
> You're right though - I figured I'd be able to at least stream SD content - but it won't even let me "connect" for whatever reason.


Some of these have caused problems in early testing.
"What may be happening" [not the big Windows expert here] is their decoders have been registered [in Windows] as the decoder to use. DirecTV2PC has [needs] it's decoder to function.


----------



## macedaddy (Sep 11, 2009)

I am having this same error message - No Hardware decoder detected. Just downloaded and installed last night. HP Touchsmart PC. Nvidia 9300M GS graphics card. All drivers appear to be updated.

Can get log output up later.

Seems like the card should be able to do the Hardware acceleration but advisor keeps saying no and content plays but then errors on "can't apply hardware protection mechanism".


----------



## calikicks (Jun 23, 2010)

I've updated all my drivers and I still cant get the ok. Can anybody help? Thanks.

Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 330 @ 2.13GHz	Unknown More Info
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 330 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2128 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=37, dwLibStepping=2 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=8, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 8, dwLibTotalLogicals=16 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 330 @ 2.13GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2133 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD	Yes 
System Memory : 3776 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Yes 
Graphics Card : Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD	Unknown More Info
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: Intel Corporation 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD (Core i3) 
Screen Capture Protection : No	No More Info
__dwItemID=1304__ : IntelNewSCD=No 
__dwItemID=1304__ : IntelOldSCD=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Unknown 
Graphics card video memory : 1751 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.15.10.2040	No More Info
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.15.10.2040 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Internal connection	Yes 
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter	Upgrade Recommended More Info
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller	Yes 
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter	Upgrade Recommended More Info
Program version : 1.0.0.2107 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Tue Jun 22 18:11:33 2010 
Computer : Notebook 
System Name : Fredo-VAIO


----------

